# No cold water!! Hot coming out in the cold faucet! HELP



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located ?
Pipes on an inside wall or outside ?
Not sure why the sink would effect the shower
Possibly the feed goes thru the sink 1st


----------



## Marilynjp (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm in Jersey City, NJ. I have no idea where they are located. My husband is going to be cutting into the wall today to see whats going on.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum!
if it were me, i would not assume anything. (frozen)
the cold line COULD be plugged for some other reason.
has any work been done lately?
city water or well?
has the kid been playing under the sink making it a fort and decided to turn the knobs?
since it seems to start in the first floor bath, start seeking frozen lines there.
like dave asked, are these 'outside' walls? makes a BIG difference....

DM


----------



## Marilynjp (Jan 4, 2010)

No work near me has been done(city)

No kid tampering either. Well the bathroom is located right next to the outside wall. The shower line could be running on the outside wall. But I won't be sure till I get home. My husband is goin gto start under the sink and start heating the pipes there. 

Unfortunately, this is our first house so even the easiest things seem daunting


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

do you know what type of plumbing it is? copper? PVC? PEX?

DM


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Turn on both hot and cold in the bathroom sink and turn on just the cold in the shower.

Hot water comes up to the sink, crosses over to the sink cold line, goes down and over to the shower, and comes out there.

You have a blockage (ice?) in the cold water line before the bathroom.


----------

